# 2004 Beetle Convertible Top Operation Problems--HELP ME !!!!



## andykap (Sep 30, 2011)

I have a 2004 Beetle Convert... Power top functions properly however when dropping the top the 2 little flaps on each side will not shut.. When closing the top they open and shut properly..WTF..Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## MyOtherRidesAVette (Nov 13, 2010)

*This link may provide you the information you are looking for...*

We have an Orger, pencilneck, over on the Org that is very knowledgeable about the '03 & '04 Vert tops. I think this post may help you better understand.
http://newbeetle.org/forums/new-beetle-convertible/52528-i-broke-my-nb-first-day.html#post758647

If you are still not clear, you might p/m him or post up on that thread.

Mines, an '05 w/o the flaps and I have not taken the time to learn anything about them, other than a brief peruse of the Bentley.

MORAV


----------



## andykap (Sep 30, 2011)

*Thanks man*

I actually found a plastic piece that was from the prior flap wedged in the top structure which prevented the top from going down the whole way therefore those darn flaps would not shut...Thank you again.


----------

